# Zu verkaufen: Neue Lupine Wilma + Charger One + 9 Ah Li_Akku



## sipemue (23. August 2007)

Hallo Landsmänner / -frauen, 

hätte jemand von euch Interesse an der super neuen Lupine Wilma (Kaufdatum war Frühling 2007) + dem Charger One Ladegerät von Lupine + einen neuen 9Ah Li-Ionen Akku (Akku nicht original von Lupine, Selbstbauakku mit Markenzellen, jedoch in origninal Lupine Akkuflasche - unbenutzt, keine Kratzer, von Elektromeister zusammengebaut!) interesse? Abzugeben im Gesamtpacket für fix 450 Eurotaler.

Daten:
Power: 15W High Power LED 
Linse: 15° 
Lichtstärke 830 Lumen (!!!)
Leutdauer: 
15W:5 Stunden 30 Minuten
9W:8 Stunden 30 Minuten
1W:56 Stunden  
9.0 Ah Li-Ionen in Lupine-Flaschenakku (Akku hat sogar fast gemessene 10 Ah !)
PCS V6 Schalter, Individuelle Dimmstufen, Kapazitätsanzeige


----------



## chris4711 (28. August 2007)

Hi,

ausschließlich als Gesamtpaket?...

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AWeingarten (31. August 2007)

Hallo,

hätte Interesse, bräuchte aber eigentlich nur den kleinen 4,5Ah Akku und Helmhalter. Könnte mich mit dem 9Ah-Akku auch anfreunden.
Wie schwer ist er, und, warum verkaufst Du, wechsel zur Betty?
Ist eine Originalrechnung dabei?
Wie ist der Zustand der Wilma?
ruhig per Mail direkt an mich: [email protected]

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## sipemue (1. September 2007)

Servus Zusammen,

Lupine ist an meine Freundin zum "best-Freundinnen-Preis" verkauft: Sie hat nun auch am Night-Biken richtigen Gefallen gefunden und nächstes Jahr will sie ja auch mal bei einem 24h Rennen mitfahren.

Falls jmd. nur an guten + günstigen Li-Ionen Akkus Interesse hätte (mit original Lupine Stecker + Akkuflasche), da könnte ich noch ein paar abgeben oder zusammenbauen.


----------



## AWeingarten (1. September 2007)

Schade, aber sicher gute Lösung.

Was möchtest Du für so eine gute Flasche denn haben? (incl.Versand)

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## miki.epic (2. Oktober 2007)

Sch 
Warum muss ich immer zu spät sein 
Hätte dir das Teil sofort abgenommen.


----------



## sipemue (8. Oktober 2007)

miki.epic schrieb:


> Sch
> Warum muss ich immer zu spät sein
> Hätte dir das Teil sofort abgenommen.




Vielleicht kann ich ja jetzt hiermit was noch besseres anbieten: Klick hier (ebay)


----------



## Nachor (13. Oktober 2007)

sipemue schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> Lupine ist an meine Freundin zum "best-Freundinnen-Preis" verkauft: Sie hat nun auch am Night-Biken richtigen Gefallen gefunden und nächstes Jahr will sie ja auch mal bei einem 24h Rennen mitfahren.
> 
> Falls jmd. nur an guten + günstigen Li-Ionen Akkus Interesse hätte (mit original Lupine Stecker + Akkuflasche), da könnte ich noch ein paar abgeben oder zusammenbauen.




Was sollten den die Guten und guenstigen so kosten ?? Evtl auch als nicht Flaschenlösung???


----------

